# 2011 Mr. Olympia! Who you got in the top spot?



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

Will the next Mr. Olympia champion named make it necessary to add a *new *image to this jpeg _or_... 

Will Jay take his fifth Sandow? 
Will Dexter _regain _his title as the current Mr. Olympia? 
Will Ronnie make his triumphant return?







*Qualified for the Mr. Olympia thus far*

Jay Cutler, USA
Phil Heath, USA
Branch Warren, USA
Dexter Jackson, USA
Dennis Wolf, Germany
Ronny Rockel, Germany
Evan Centopani, USA
Fouad Abiad, Canada
Victor Martinez, Dominican Republic
Johnnie Jackson, USA
Michael Kefalianos, Australia
Roelly Winklaar, Netherlands
James "Flex" Lewis, United Kingdom
Cedric McMillan, USA
Marcus Haley, USA
Evgeny Mishin, Russia
Kai Greene, USA
Craig Richardson, USA
Lionel Beyeke, France
Robert Burneika, USA
Brandon Curry, USA
Marius Dohne, South Africa
Hidetada Yamagishi, Japan
Frank McGrath, Canada
Troy Alves, USA
Marc Lavoie, Canada
Ben White, USA

For a list of all the Olympia qualifiers: *IFBB Professional League » 2011 olympia qualifiers*


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 11, 2011)

Jay all the way!!

#5, congrats Jay


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Phil
2. Jay 
3. Wolf/Branch
4. Kai
5. Wolf/Branch


----------



## JeepKuntry (Aug 11, 2011)

Gonna have to go with Jay.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Jay
2. Phil
3. Kai


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 11, 2011)

jay for sure but phil will be a close second. and for kai it all depends...he always looks great and looks spot on right before the o. and then somethin happens. hope its better than last time, he looked really good untill it came down to the show


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Phil...BEAST!









"The Blade" looks small when next to Jay and Heath


----------



## oufinny (Aug 11, 2011)

Where is the love for Branch.  If he looks anything like he did at the Arnold he will beat Jay no questions asked.  There are others of course to worry about but Branch is tearing it up this year, it could be his time to shine.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Where is the love for Branch.  If he looks anything like he did at the Arnold he will beat Jay no questions asked.  There are others of course to worry about but Branch is tearing it up this year, it could be his time to shine.








WH33LS!!!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Branch
2. Jay
3. Kai
4. Phil
5. Evan


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 11, 2011)

1.Kai
2.Jay
3.Phil
4.Branch
5.Wolf


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 11, 2011)

But it would be pretty damn sick if Big Ronnie showed up looking like this.  Yeah buddy!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 11, 2011)

Branch
Evan
Phil
Dennis 
And this is my darkhorse now that the season is over Cedric he has an amazing classic physique. Imo


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Jay
2. Kai
3. Phil
4. Branch
5. Wolf
6. Evan

Honestly its gonna be close between alot of these guys. I think Jays got this one but once his time is up I think its gonna be a battle between Kai n Phil, and Evan too.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 11, 2011)

1.BRANCH
2.JAY
3.WOLF
4.EVEN
5.PHIL
6.KAI    just my fav's in order, I hope Branch gets it this year.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Where is the love for Branch.
> If he looks anything like he did at the Arnold he will beat Jay no questions asked.
> There are others of course to worry about but Branch is tearing it up this year, it could be his time to shine.



No. Way. In. Hell.

Branch is a dedicated, hard as granite, bodybuilder's bodybuilder, but he has no chance of defeating Jay. 
He doesn't have nearly the width, shape, and upper body size to match Cutler's structure and mass. 
Also, even if Branch is at 100% for conditioning, Cutler beats him at 95% because of the _reigning champion_ advantage.

It _could _be his time to shine.

But my magic 8-ball says_ it won't be._


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 11, 2011)

Branch W is beautiful, but I believe it will be my man: Jay!  

(he's a honey)

haven't seen Phil...nice one of branch though


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Where is the love for Branch? (snip) Branch is tearing it up this year, it could be his time to shine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deluded bastards. *Enjoy!*


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 12, 2011)

1.Kai Green
2. Jay Cutler
3. Branch Warren

Lets go!!


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

Heres 4 of the top guys in the show in peak form


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kai Greene Pics 2011 NY pro.  He claims to have come into this show at 90%.  If that is true, he will win.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

one more of Greene


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 12, 2011)

1. Jay
2. Branch
3. Phil
4. Kai
5. Evan

2 through 5 are interchangeable, #1 goes to Jay unless he just self destructs prior to the show.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 12, 2011)

C'mon D-Latsky....

At least no one posted up the "grapefruit" ordeal!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 12, 2011)

djlance said:


> C'mon D-Latsky....
> 
> At least no one posted up the "grapefruit" ordeal!


Fucken weird lol!!


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Deluded bastards. *Enjoy!*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Shawn is going to make a comeback!


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ Ray would look tiny put next to Cutler Branch or Kai ^^


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 12, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> ^^ Ray would look tiny put next to Cutler Branch or Kai ^^



True and sadly, one of the reasons why he never won


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

^ yeah his symmetry and aesthetics were amazing, but he just wasnt big enough.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2011)

Benaziza won shows and was "smaller" than Shawn. 

I don't get why Shawn didn't win at least one Olympia. 

Wasn't Shawn in the one where Dorian was 3/4 torn muscle?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Benaziza won shows and was "smaller" than Shawn.
> 
> I don't get why Shawn didn't win at least one Olympia.
> 
> Wasn't Shawn in the one where Dorian was 3/4 torn muscle?



Yes, he was. Shawn should have won one, shame he didn't. Would also have liked to seen Rich Gaspari win one as well.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't forget Levrone and, before him, Robby Robinson.






YouTube Video


----------



## bigiron (Aug 12, 2011)

There are a lot of good guys, but the only ones I can predict are the top three: Jay#1, Phil #2, Branch#3.

It's hard to say where Kai, Victor, Dexter, Rockel, Yamigishi, Wolfe, etc. will place, but nobody can beat Jay's structure.  Even if he's slightly off, Phill is the only one who has a chance of beating him and that isn't b/c of his size or structure... it's b/c his genetic gift is that his muscles look like F&%k*n balloons from a comic book action hero.  This is a sport about aesthetics and nobody wins this category over Phil and Jay.  So, I have Jay in 1st, Phil in 2nd, and.... I think Branch will be third this year.  Third is an understatement for this guys success in the sport, but still a major success in this lineup with Jay and Phil.  His genetics are far less superior than the rest of the ~top 10 guys, but his years of hard work are showing up now as he reaches his peak year before retirement.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2011)

bigiron said:


> There are a lot of good guys, but the only ones I can predict are the top three: Jay#1, Phil #2, Branch#3.
> 
> It's hard to say where Kai, Victor, Dexter, Rockel, Yamigishi, Wolfe, etc. will place, but nobody can beat Jay's structure.  Even if he's slightly off, Phill is the only one who has a chance of beating him and that isn't b/c of his size or structure... it's b/c his genetic gift is that his muscles look like F&%k*n balloons from a comic book action hero.  This is a sport about aesthetics and nobody wins this category over Phil and Jay.  So, I have Jay in 1st, Phil in 2nd, and.... I think Branch will be third this year.  Third is an understatement for this guys success in the sport, but still a major success in this lineup with Jay and Phil. * His genetics are far less superior than the rest of the ~top 10 guys, but his years of hard work are showing up now as he reaches his peak year before retirement.*



This.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Don't forget Levrone and, before him, Robby Robinson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely agree about Levrone. Robinson was way before my time.

What about Nasser? I always liked him, super nice guy. I met him at the 2000 olympia expo.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Definitely agree about Levrone. Robinson was way before my time.
> 
> *What about Nasser?* I always liked him, super nice guy. I met him at the 2000 olympia expo.



An impressive athlete, no doubt. 






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video










Nasser had the unfortunate situation of having to compete during Dorian's _and _Ronnie's era.

*Nasser El Sonbaty's Competitive Record*

1994 Olympia - IFBB, 7th
1995 Olympia - IFBB, 3rd
1996 Olympia - IFBB, Disqualified
1997 Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
1998 Olympia - IFBB, 3rd
1999 Olympia - IFBB, 6th
2000 Olympia - IFBB, 5th
2001 Olympia - IFBB, 9th
2002 Olympia - IFBB, 15th

How was he disqualified in '96?


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think Green is the only one who can match Cutlers size right now.  Its not Phils time yet, but hes only been in the game for 9 years he will get his time.  And Branch always shows up on point but the judges just dont seem to like him enough


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just wish Ronnie would show up looking like this, just to see everyones jaws hit the floor lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cutler vs Green rear lat spread.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jay Cutler for the win, no doubts!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Cutler vs Green rear lat spread.









I'd say Greene wins that match up.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I just wish Ronnie would show up looking like this, just to see everyones jaws hit the floor lol



That would make Jay cry, no doubt.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 17, 2011)

On facebook ronnie was saying he's thinking about competing again. He said he's going to have to have surgery first. For what, I don't know. He had said earlier in the year that he would do the masters in december, but I guess thats not happening.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> On facebook ronnie was saying he's thinking about competing again. He said he's going to have to have surgery first. For what, I don't know. He had said earlier in the year that he would do the masters in december, but I guess thats not happening.



I remember reading somewhere about him tearing his left bicep? That could be the surgery he is referring to.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kai Greene trains back 8 weeks out.
KAI GETS BACK TO BASICS - Flex Online


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 19, 2011)

KAI GREeNe is taking this I promise you!


----------



## big60235 (Aug 22, 2011)

Branch was my dark horse to win at this years Olympia but reports are that he tore a muscle in his quad and is out. There is already a thread will all the details. 


1. Jay
2. Phil
3. Kai


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 22, 2011)

Branch Warren suffers leg injury in Atlanta, Georgia! Sunday morning UPDATE


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2011)

Near the end of this video, Jay flexes his quad. In-####ing-SANE!

*Jay Cutler - 4 weeks out of 2011 Mr. Olympia*


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Branch Warren suffers leg injury in Atlanta, Georgia! Sunday morning UPDATE



Branch has had some bad luck. He tore his triceps missing a step at home, iirc. And now he slips on the pavement? 

Wishing him a full and speedy recovery. I hope he makes it to the Arnold Classic next year.


----------

